# Phễu hút sữa Pumpinpal



## trang123

Sữa mẹ luôn là nguồn dinh dưỡng dồi dào và tốt nhất cho sự phát triển của trẻ nhỏ. Bởi vậy, các bà mẹ ngày càng có xu hướng cho con ăn hoàn toàn bằng sữa mẹ thay vì uống sữa công thức. Tuy nhiên, một vấn đề mà nhiều bà mẹ đang gặp phải chính là tắc sữa, ít sữa, dẫn đến không đủ sữa cho em bé uống. Sản phẩm *phễu hút sữa Pumpin Pal *ra đời để giúp hàng triệu bà mẹ Việt Nam giải quyết vấn đề này.

*Pumpin Pal là gì?*
Pumpin Pal là dòng sản phẩm phễu hút sữa được nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ Hoa Kỳ. Sản phẩm được cấp giấy chứng nhận của Cục quản lý Thực phẩm và Dược phẩm FDA. Đây là vật dụng không thể thiếu với tất cả bà mẹ đang trong giai đoạn mới sinh và đang cho con bú.





*Pumpin Pal bán ở đâu? Pumpin Pal giá bao nhiêu?*
Hiện tại, sản phẩm *phễu hút sữa Pumpin* Pal được phân phối độc quyền tại PPA – đơn vị cung cấp các dòng sản phẩm chăm sóc mẹ và bé uy tín và chất lượng hàng đầu thị trường hiện nay.
Sản phẩm Pumpin Pal giá cụ thể như sau:

Kích thước XS (đầu ti từ 13-17mm), S (đầu ti 18-22mm)
Màu sắc Hồng, Xanh
Giá bán (VNĐ) 900.000
Combo sản phẩm bao gồm: 2 phễu và 2 nhẫn.

*Cách dùng Pumpin Pal*
_Cách sử dụng sản phẩm phễu hút sữa khá đơn giản_
Là sản phẩm phễu hút sữa quốc dân được nhiều chị em tin tưởng, Pumpin Pal có cách sử dụng vô cùng đơn giản và dễ dàng.
*Bước 1: *Lựa chọn phễu hút sữa với size phù hợp
*Bước 2:* Vệ sinh, tiệt trùng máy trước khi sử dụng để đảm bảo loại sạch được mọi bụi bẩn và vi khuẩn gây hại xâm nhập vào sữa sau khi vắt.
*Bước 3:* Lắp phễu hút sữa Pumpin Pal với van mỏ vịt và khớp nối của máy hút sữa khít vào nhau. Chú ý cần lắp thật khít để không bị lọt không khí vào dẫn đến không hút được sữa.
*Bước 4: *Lắp ráp các phần còn lại của máy hút sữa
*Bước 5: *Chụp phễu hút sữa vào ti mẹ, đây là bước vô cùng quan trọng, mẹ cần thực hiện lắp phễu vào đúng khớp ngậm để kích sữa hiệu quả.
*Bước 6:* Tiến hành hút sữa. Chú ý, cách 1 – 2 tiếng hút một lần, mỗi lần hút 5 – 10 phút.





*Pumpin Pal phù hợp loại máy nào*
Sản phẩm Pumpin Pal phù hợp với mọi loại *máy hút sữa* bởi thiết kế hiện đại và tiện ích. Một số loại máy hút sữa phổ biến bán chạy trên thị trường hiện nay phải kể đến như: Medela, Avent, Spectra,…
Trên đây, là các thông tin chi tiết liên quan đến phễu hút sữa Pumpin Pal, chúc các mẹ hạnh phúc bên gia đình và người thân.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Pumpinpal: Hỗ trợ những mẹ tắc tia, giãn chân ti
Hotline : 0385.956.904
CSKH : 0565.943.432
Website: **https://pupama.com/*
*Youtube: Hoàng Ngọc Hân- Chuyên gia kích sữa
Shopee: https://shopee.vn/shop/390053284/*
#pheuhutsua #pheupumpin #pumpinpal #mayhutsua #phukienhutsua #pheumedela
#pheuhutsuasilicon #hoangngochan #kichsua #pumpa


----------

